# Pop-Up Blinds???



## arodgers21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a pop-up blind. Curious though, since they are so warm especially for bow hunting in Texas, does anyone ever have trouble w/ critters getting in, (i.e. snakes, scorpions, etc.)? I also am curious do people that own pop up blinds use them year round or seasonally. I am curious if people are starting to swing toward the pop up blind due to versatility rather than a fixed permanent stand that is where it is? Any response or insight would be greatly appreciated, and will definetley help me make a good decision. Last question, which pop-up would you personally recommend?


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

I really don't have much to tell you except that the one that I bought was shaped like a pyramid. The problem was that I could not make a draw on my bow. Immediately took it back. 
I'm also interested in these blinds. I liked the way they set up so quick. One thing I want in my blind is that shoot thru mesh for bow hunting.

Where you live I would also think the blind should be made out of UV resistant material. Just my opinion.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have two Ameristeps, one with a floor and one with out.
Can't tell you about snakes and the other stuff as it is normally to cold when we use them. the mice however do move in them but they are stomp on easy to remove.
You can use them year around but if you get rain and cold, snow and warm, or freezing rain and you have an ameristep expect to be froze out cause the zippers will freeze shut even when you lube them with bees wax or sno seal.

I have another one that was made in the USA for a time but is now made in shiralanka.
It uses PVC pipe as a frame the camo martial drapes over and ties to the PVC pipe. It is tall enough to stand in if your 6'5" or shorter. It has a real corse tooth zipper and has never froze up on me yet.
It's draw back is the PVC pipe get brittle in the cold and when it is like that and a good wind storm comes up the pipe will need patching many times after that wind. It is still my favorite for a pop up.

 Al


----------

